# How's Primordial Performance's "Turinabol Muscle Stack"?



## razicator (May 5, 2010)

A friend accidentally bought two orders lol, so I was thinking about grabbing one off him.

My main concern is that the PCT seems kind of weak, since there are none of the well-known pharmaceutical-grade SERMS in there...

If you can, please read the detailed 12-week cycle chart at their website (google "*turinabol muscle stack*" and in the website click the science tab), I'll be following it closely (minus the dermacrine and also I'll be ramping up the turinabol rather than jumping in at their recc dosage).

Keep in mind 1 mL of turinabol is 30 mg of the actual chemical, rest is just water and coloring.

I'll be doing (mg) 50/50/75/75/75/75, so 6 weeks total of turinabol, so I won't be doing the recommended 1.5 mL twice daily, which would be 90 mg per day. The specifics again are on the 12-week cycle.

Again, my main concern is the PCT. Should I use a SERM, or perhaps have a SERM on hand in case PCT isn't enough, or just forgo it? PCT in the stack consists of Toco-8, EndoAmp Max, and Sustain Alpha (sorry I tried linking them but less than 20 posts).

Any critiques? Up dosages of turinabol? More gradual ramping of dosages? Get a SERM asap? Anybody have experience witih this particular stack?


----------



## Mags (May 6, 2010)

I think PP's Turinabol is H-drol, so you should be fine with the PCT they supply as many consider H-drol to be a mild PH that doesn't require the likes of Nolva. Having said that, it is still a highly-effective prohormone and having nolva on hand isn't a bad idea. I always use pharm-grade SERMs whether overkill or not. 

I would query your doses, though. You're running mg doses that are similar to if you were taking caps. The lower dose in LV form is only lower because it is more bio-available than caps. You don't have to compensate by upping the LV dose as you should get the same effect at the lower dose of H-drol via the LV delivery as you would in the higher dosages with capsules. Of course, if you want to get more into your system, upping the dosage - regardless of delivery system - is the way to go.


----------



## razicator (May 6, 2010)

Mags said:


> I think PP's Turinabol is H-drol, so you should be fine with the PCT they supply as many consider H-drol to be a mild PH that doesn't require the likes of Nolva. Having said that, it is still a highly-effective prohormone and having nolva on hand isn't a bad idea. I always use pharm-grade SERMs whether overkill or not.
> 
> I would query your doses, though. You're running mg doses that are similar to if you were taking caps. The lower dose in LV form is only lower because it is more bio-available than caps. You don't have to compensate by upping the LV dose as you should get the same effect at the lower dose of H-drol via the LV delivery as you would in the higher dosages with capsules. Of course, if you want to get more into your system, upping the dosage - regardless of delivery system - is the way to go.



Thanks for your reply. It is indeed an H-Drol clone. As to the dosages, I've actually *lowered *the dosages versus the recommended amounts on the bottle label. The company calls for 1.5 mL dosages *twice daily*, which is 3mL per day,which comes out to 90 mg of turinabol per day. What I'm planning on taking is 50/50/75/75/75/75 mg of turinabol, which is ultimately less per day. This is because TunedSports's H-Drol Bible says to take 50/75 mg H-Drol, and I'd rather be on the lower side than the manufacturer's higher recommended... Though I suppose at around week 7 I might up to 90 mg if I'm still feeling well.

Again I really appreciate your reply, and any further critiques!


----------



## razicator (May 6, 2010)

I'm sorry if I misinterpreted your post Mags, are you saying that with my original lowered total doses, say 75 mg of oral toranabol is equal in absorption to 100 mg of pill tbol, and thus I should lower the dosages even further because it's oral? So, say a 40/40/60/60/60/60/60?


----------



## Mags (May 7, 2010)

Basically, the LV delivery system is supposed to be more efficient than capsules, so a higher percentage of the compound ‘gets through’ and into body. This should mean you can attain the same or slightly better effects at lower doses. 
  I imagine two 30mg doses (60mg in total) of LV H-drol would prove just as effective as three or four 25mg (75mg/100mg in total) H-drol caps. Therefore, you should still see decent gains even from your lowered dose.


----------



## sithmoney (May 7, 2010)

I'm using the tbol lv stack right now, along with their 1-T lv.
today is day 6 of the liver juice and the 1-T
I don't start the tbol lv for another week. 
I'll be taking it like this 60/90/90/120/90/90 daily per week.
the 1-T lv for the first 6 weeks then but it will be stacked with the tbol during weeks 3-6

I have done a TON of research before stacking the 1-T with the tbol cycle.

Hope this helps


----------



## razicator (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, makes sense!

Btw, last question: what do you guys think of the timing of the doses? The manufacturer doesn't say when, just twice a day. I presume one in the morning and once say an hour before you work out, assuming you work out in the evening hours? I know tbol/hdrol has a longer halflife, around 12 hours...


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2010)

Pease keep us posted onthis please, I am inerested in this stack and didn't want to spend the money yet. I am really interested to seeif there is size gains over all. What is your age,height and weight now? Diet? Thanks hope it all works good!


----------



## sithmoney (May 9, 2010)

razicator said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, makes sense!
> 
> Btw, last question: what do you guys think of the timing of the doses? The manufacturer doesn't say when, just twice a day. I presume one in the morning and once say an hour before you work out, assuming you work out in the evening hours? I know tbol/hdrol has a longer halflife, around 12 hours...


 

I eat at 7..10..1...4..7  I workout at 8am and 8pm
so i take it at 7a  and 7p  when I eat.


----------



## Zane (May 15, 2010)

have you started and if so how are the results?


----------



## Conway805 (Jun 11, 2010)

razicator said:


> A friend accidentally bought two orders lol, so I was thinking about grabbing one off him.
> 
> My main concern is that the PCT seems kind of weak, since there are none of the well-known pharmaceutical-grade SERMS in there...
> 
> ...



In your post you mentioned you would be ramping up PP recommended dose for Turinabol LV; however, by your own admission, your ramping up is rather ramping down.  You mentioned 1.5mL of Turinabol LV 2 x per day = 90mg so opting for a 50/50/75/75/75/75 is not ramping up, but rather ramping down considering all your dosing falls short of PP recommended 90mg per day!


----------



## Conway805 (Jun 11, 2010)

My bad....I didn't see the post wherein you already explained the confusion.  What you said makes total sense now.  Good luck to you and we can't wait to hear about your results.


----------

